# WOC - Favorite MUFE eyeshadows for NW45/47



## nonchalantbeaut (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi ladies, I am thinking about taking the plunge into MUFE eyeshadows and there are so many  color to choose from. So I was wondering what colors are your favorites for women of color. Thanks ladies for your help!!!!!


----------



## Lovey99 (Jan 10, 2010)

#92
#75
#26
#9
#36
#49
#72


----------



## lenchen (Jan 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lovey99* 

 
_#92
#75
#26
#9
#36
#49
#72_

 
I agree with this, also number 83, and 171.


----------



## nonchalantbeaut (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks ladies who have commented so far, I'm going to Sephora's website and check these out.


----------



## shimmergrass (Jan 13, 2010)

92 and 83.. awesome shades


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jan 13, 2010)

I like their mattes.  92 and 99 are by far my favorites.  Others include 75 and 5.


----------



## starfck (Jan 13, 2010)

92 and 99


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 13, 2010)

Well of course #92, but if I had to choose another color I'd say 137.


----------



## Vixxan (Jan 14, 2010)

92, 171, 172, 81 and 72.


----------

